# Quark 7: Automatic file extensions



## antoniohavoc (Jun 5, 2008)

When I save a file, Quark doesn't add a file extension .qxp or .qxd. I've spoken to other friends who use Quark 7 on a mac and when they save a file it automatically adds the extension for them. Is there a preference that I need to turn on? Or an updater?

Thanks!
Antonio


----------



## Ramesh33 (Jun 7, 2008)

i am having the same problem plss help


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 20, 2008)

You must turn on dot extensions in your Finder preferences. Go to View at the top of your screen while the Desktop is selected and click the "Show Dot Extensions" button.


----------



## antoniohavoc (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Natobasso,
Yes I've tried that. Show file extensions is on. All my other programs add the extensions except Quark....its strange. I also called Quark tech support and the told me the same. I hope it something else that I'm missing...fustrating.
Thanks...


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you repaired permissions and restarted yet?


----------



## antoniohavoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes a few times...


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you in Leopard?


----------



## antoniohavoc (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes using...10.5.3


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you downloaded the latest updater yet?
http://www.quark.com/products/xpress/731update.html

I'm not finding much out there on the web about this problem. Nothing but your post, actually, but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## antoniohavoc (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes I have it already the update. 

I haven't seen anything on this issue either. Its very strange because I have 3 computers and all have the same issue! It's really not a big problem...just annoying. I appreciate all your advice! Thanks man.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a feeling it's an Apple problem. Apple has been quick to release new software versions but VERY SLOW at releasing fixes for them and the accompanying software (see Safari hacked on the web to see what I mean!) 

You might want to check and see if Quark 8 is an answer to your prayers? Maybe a quick call to their support line?


----------



## antoniohavoc (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey!
I contact Quark...they were just as confused as I! 
I have a feeling its Apple software also. I read the Safari snafu also.

Thanks again!


----------

